# ebony and bloodwood pen



## Russell Eaton (Nov 17, 2009)

This is a siera that I made for my brother. I just wanted to see what the pen public thought about it. I know the pic. is not the best but it was the only one that I took before my brother took it. The segments are seperated by some metal flashing the a friend gave me from HD.


----------



## jasontg99 (Nov 17, 2009)

Its different...and I like it!


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Nov 17, 2009)

I like the look. Looks like a possible PITH pen.



jasontg99 said:


> Its different...and I like it!


----------



## BigguyZ (Nov 17, 2009)

I like the angles a lot.  However, since you can see a grain pattern in the bloodwood, my reccomendation is to cut the sements in a way that aligns the grain.  It seems to be going in different directions on different segments.


----------



## Larry in Harrow (Nov 17, 2009)

Looks great.  Kind of an oriental look?  The rising sun, maybe?


----------



## artme (Nov 17, 2009)

Yep. I like that alot, nice coluor combination and the al. breaks it up nicely.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Nov 17, 2009)

Nicely done.  I agree about lining up the grain


----------



## cnirenberg (Nov 17, 2009)

Well done, it is very sharp looking.


----------



## Ligget (Nov 17, 2009)

That is a beauty, the colours are very well suited and I agree with the oriental look.


----------



## hewunch (Nov 17, 2009)

great work! I love it.


----------



## Jgrden (Nov 17, 2009)

Very nicely done.


----------



## fiferb (Nov 17, 2009)

Beautiful work, I really like the varying angles.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Nov 17, 2009)

I like it just the way it is


----------



## Rollerbob (Nov 17, 2009)

Russell, very nice work!! Wish I was your brother!:wink:


----------



## rlofton (Nov 17, 2009)

Very nice pen bro!  My new address is . . . . . .


----------



## mbroberg (Nov 17, 2009)

Your brother was probably afraid that you would change your mind and keep it for yourself, so he took it and ran. Can't blame him! That is a really nice looking piece of work!:biggrin:


----------



## el_d (Nov 17, 2009)

Very Nice, great lines.


----------



## Dan26 (Nov 17, 2009)

I like the color combo. Nice work!


----------



## Steve Busey (Nov 17, 2009)

Russell, you keep expanding the box! Excellent!

Are those straight line cuts, or curved - hard to tell from the pic's angle.


----------



## GaryMGg (Nov 17, 2009)

Real nice. The segmentation looks absolutely symmetrical.


----------



## Dai Sensei (Nov 18, 2009)

Beautiful work and timber combination


----------



## mickr (Nov 18, 2009)

nice design change from many angled segmented pens that have been shared here..very attractive


----------



## Russell Eaton (Nov 18, 2009)

you are right the grain does not line up. This pen was made with scrap pieces of bloodwood and a good piece of ebony. Steve the segments are cut streight, the reason for the long delay in my reply I had a computer meltdown yesterday. My brother spent 12 hours fixing it!!! I guess he earned the pen after all LOL.


----------



## broitblat (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice combination and nicely executed.  In addition to the color combination, I think the aluminum really adds to this design.

  -Barry


----------



## bitshird (Nov 18, 2009)

sweet pen, I like it, the woods work well together.


----------



## LandfillLumber (Nov 18, 2009)

I love it.Victor


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Nov 23, 2009)

Nice!

Robin


----------



## gvanweerd (Nov 23, 2009)

Very nice!... i've been thinking of a pattern simular to that. it looks like you use brass for the seperations. Isn't that hard on the turning tools?


----------



## Russell Eaton (Nov 25, 2009)

gvanweerd said:


> Very nice!... i've been thinking of a pattern simular to that. it looks like you use brass for the seperations. Isn't that hard on the turning tools?


The Al. is a little tough on the tools, but not too bad. If you use a thin enough strip. I used a piece of flashing from HD.


----------



## Pen_Turner (Nov 25, 2009)

Nice work Russ!!


----------



## RIPPIN45 (Nov 25, 2009)

Russel; 
The metal flashing really makes the pen with the kit finish you picked out.  Very nice looking pen.  I like the different angles you put into it.


----------



## djeaton (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm the brother that snapped up this beauty as soon as I saw it.  Thought I'd give some perspective from the "customer side" since I have this in my possession and can really study it from every angle.  Of the dozen or more pens that we've purchased or received as gifts from Russell, this is my favorite.  The high-gloss polish on it is incredible.  I don't get out much, but when I do I make sure I have my walking cane, my iPhone, and this pen.  I love the ceramic ball gel insert in it.  It writes effortlessly.  I agree that the grain doesn't line up, but it is done in such a way that it doesn't look like it is _supposed_ to.  It's not like you are trying to match two colors of paint on the wall and one of them is just a tad off and annoys the heck out of you from then on.  Because it is not only separated by the aluminum but also the ebony, it doesn't come across like two things that should perfectly match up and don't.  There is enough distance between them that any natural fluctuations in the wood grain could account for any differences.  If it *had* been cut from a single piece and *did* match up, I don't really think it would be that noticeable or add to the piece at all.  
Daniel


----------

